# Building/creating a webpage email-distribute like a newsletter



## Rollerr (May 4, 2005)

*I am an oldie at life, but a newbie (relatively speaking) at some of this stuff. So, please go easy on me!!!!

What I would like to do: 
Create a weekly newsletter which would include stuff which caught my attention during the previous week. This will be distributed only to family and friends. This will not be published on the web. The receipients should be able to see it as a webpage. I would like the format and style to remain the same, so I would need to save it as a template. It will have images. Some stories may have links to URLs for more information.

What do I have:
Frontpage, Publisher, NVu 
Thunderbird (email client)
Firefox (browser)

Based on the above, would appreciate someone pointing me along an 'easy' path to creating my newletter. Or even if this is tooo much of a newbie post, a pointer to some 'How To' site.

Appreciate any help. Thanks.*


----------



## IamFletch (May 31, 2005)

if i was you i would use php... php is a programing Server Side language, which alows you to change variables without changing the whole document. i would gladly make the code for you previding you make the HTML. So what you need to do is make the news letter in Frontpage and send me the HTML file. And ill do the rest.


----------



## Rollerr (May 4, 2005)

IamFletch said:


> if i was you i would use php... php is a programing Server Side language, which alows you to change variables without changing the whole document. i would gladly make the code for you previding you make the HTML. So what you need to do is make the news letter in Frontpage and send me the HTML file. And ill do the rest.


Appreciate it. Maybe it does not apply, but doesnt php need me to have apache server and MySql? Pet ambition is to create a php website, but sounds a bit too complicated right now.

I actually started making the newsletter in Publisher :4-dontkno :sad: and saving the document as a web page. Will that work? Can I send that file to you?


----------



## IamFletch (May 31, 2005)

Im sorry but im going on holliday for about 3-4 days. When ill post again and you can email me the HTML.


----------



## Rollerr (May 4, 2005)

that's cool. happy holidays. give us a holler when you get back.

cheers


----------



## IamFletch (May 31, 2005)

im back at last lol, erm send me the publisher file asap...


----------



## Edd01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm in the same position as Rollerr I to have the same programs and more. Can some one link or tell us how to get a weekly newsletter going with professional design.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Why would you build this when there is already tons of software out there specifically for this kind of thing?

Here's one off the top of my head:
http://www.phplist.com/


----------

